# Daffodil...really confused here



## Chumpp_308 (Feb 19, 2005)

i got some daffodils two days ago i cant remember if the guy said they were brichardi or beuscheri. anyway, the guy at the fish store said they were a very peaceful fish and would get along well in a community tank and i got a book "aquarium owners manual by gina sandford" and it also says they are peacful but will hold its own in a community tank. now that i got home and did some research, i see that there is also a pulcher breed of them and all of the ones ive been reading about are supposed to be kept in a species only tank (im not sure exactly what that means) and that they will more than likely kill all of the other fish in the tank if they ever have fry? whats the deal? right now i got two of em in a 55g with 6 tiger barbs 4 white skirted tetras, two mollies, 1 cory cat. they have been very timid except when another fish comes too near to their ornamnet and they will chase them off. hopefully someone can help me out here. thanks.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

pulcher nor brichardi daffoldi are not nice at all. Especially once they begin breeding they will become little devils. Not famailar with the buschera word u said, but i do know they are not community i would definetaly change the setup of ur tank unless u wanna lose some fish...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i withdraw the bueschera i looked it up it is indeed part of their family but everyone i looked at was agressive as most brichardi/pulcher variants are....


----------



## Chumpp_308 (Feb 19, 2005)

this pisses me off, why would they publish in a book that they peaceful fish if they are so agressive. stupid people. also what does a species only tank mean, cuz ive read that they can be kept in a tank with other tanganyikan fish, does species only mean the tang species then or what


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Well a species only tank means having a tank with just one kind of fish in ...like a tank just with brichardi. They are from Lake Tang. so im sure other speciers from there will do fine.


----------



## Chumpp_308 (Feb 19, 2005)

so, from what i understand i got two possibilities, 1) get rid of the daffodils or 2) get rid of the rest of the fish and add more lake tang fish to the tank. am i thinking right here or are there other possibilities i have overlooked or are the ideas i have come up with not right in some area. im kinda thinking maybe to take the daffodils back and get some other cichlids or something, but im not sure jsut yet.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Theres not too many cichlids that can be in a community tank, mostly dwarfs that can.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Peaceful is kind of a tough thing to define for a cichlid. Some cichlids are more territorial than others. Some get along with other species better. Some get along with only their species. Some only get along with their 'significant other'. Some only like themselves. Brichardi are not too aggressive in terms of a species tank if it's large enough. If you want to be able to tell brichardi and pulcher apart, look at their gill plates. If the dark pattern goes like this -), then you have brichardi. If the pattern is like this ) ), then you have pulcher.


----------



## Chumpp_308 (Feb 19, 2005)

ok well i got a 55g tank with 2 daffodils 6 tiger barbs 4 white skirted 2 mollies, 1 cory cat and 1striated botia loach. i was going to start moving the other fish into different tanks sometime during the year and turn the 55 into a cichlid tank. will the daffodils beat up the other fish really bad at first or will they be fine for a couple of months. also, what other type of cichlids would be recommended to go in the tank with the daffodils. i was thinking about maybe getting 1 or 2 more daffodils after i get rid of the other fish.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol Ur attached!

Any sort of hap/peacock cichlid would be fine with it even yellow electric labs.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Is it true that a pair of Neolamprologus pulcher can live in a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its possible, but not really recommended. You should shoot for a 20 or at least a 15 gallon for a pair or trio.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

I think you are me but 3 months ago. I went through the same thing trying to have fish than i shouldn't have with my community tank. Save yourself allot of trouble and sell all the community fish or put them into another tank and go with the cichlids. You will like them there much more active and colorful and each one has it's own personallity. I liked my community tank but i love my cichlid tank. Check out what i have in my signature i also added a Red zebra and a Tropheus moorii. very colorful large variety all seem to get along fine.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Oh I know cichlids are colorful. I have an 85 gal tank full of them. I was just curious if 2 Neolamprologus pulcher could fit in a 10 gal. I had one a while ago but he killed a lot of my fish so I had to get rid of him. I still think they are gorgeous fish and I still want some.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I have a few brichardi in a tank with some comps and they are doing fine, although they are only 1"-1.5" in size. I also had them in my malawi tank until I got their tank up an running. once again they were pretty small vs. the other ones in there. 

As soon as I put the comps in there the brichardi were going to work on them but the comps have a way to ward off attacking fish and after a while were left alone.

This might help you some, If they are Brichardi
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/n_brichardi.php


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

What size tank was it? Would a 10 work?


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I have mine in a 55, I do't think I would put them in a ten, besides they do better in groups ussually 4-5 or more.


----------

